# My computer Video



## slice306 (May 16, 2008)

This is a video of my copmuter. Tell me how you like it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZuxLpTdl6Y


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Nice, Case could do with a couple of 20 - 30 CM Cold Cathode Lights though, brighten up the case a little. :grin:


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

yea needs neons


----------

